# Administrating An Airport Express Via Terminal



## Fire (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello!

Is it possible to set up port forwarding (add or remove rules) on my Airport Express without having to use the Ariport Admin Utility? More importantly, I'd like a way to administrate my network settings without having to constantly restart the router. The Airport Express takes a rather long time to restart, unlike the Airport Extreme Base Station. Also, I'm running servers that don't like to go down every time I make a change to the network settings!

I'm familiar with the basics of using Terminal. If there are command line programs/scripts I can run to administrate my home network, I'd love to have them handy. From what I understand, Airport Express has SNMP support. I've never used SNMP though and I'm not sure of the most direct way to take advantage of it.

I'm using Mac OS 10.4.2 (w/ a bash shell) and I have the latest Airport software installed on my brand new Express.

Thanks a bunch,
Wes


----------

